# Rosen, Rosen, Rosen



## Eva-Maria (21. Juni 2010)

So schön die Pflanzen am und im Teich sind,
Rosen im Garten verdienen besondere Beachtung.
Hier mal einige Rosen, die unseren Garten verschönern.....

Rambler
__ Veilchen Blau
 

Bleu Magenta
 
Beide sind übervoll mit Knospen und bei etwas konstant schönerem Wetter... werden sie bald blühen.

Kletterrose
Penny Lane
 
Im letzten Jahr eingesetzt, blühte sie von Juni bis in den November hinein.
Sie duftet herrlich vanillig.

Maigold
Eine kräftig nach Apfel duftende goldgelbe Kletterrose. Gemeinsam mit der Clematis Multi Blue wächst sie an einem unserer Rosenbögen, nachblühend.
 

Hochstammrosen (Kübel)
Cream Moondance
 

 
Mit ihren champagnerfarben gefüllten Blüten bezaubert sie uns von Mitte Mai bis in den September. Sie ist nachblühend.

Eine unbekannte Schöne, die Farbe neon-pink, mit einem verwischten weißen Inneren,
einmalblühend.
 

 

Jasmina als Trauer-Hochstamm
Erst in diesem Jahr gekauft, sie hat sich gut eingelebt, ist übervoll mit Knospen und läßt langsam anmutig ihre Triebe herab, die bis zu 2m Länge erreichen sollen. Wir lassen uns überraschen.
 

 


Eine namenlose, rote Edelrose, die ein echter Dauerblüher ist, den ganzen Sommer über.
Lt. Etikett sollte sie 60 - 80 cm hoch werden, dieses Jahr hat sie bereits eine Höhe von 1,70 m.
 


Eine kleine, aber dafür feine Beetrose in lila.
Einmalblühend, jede einzelne Blüte ein Gedicht.
 

Unser Neuzugang, die Nuits de Young.
Von der Farbe her ein sehr kräftiges Pink, wenn die Blüte hält was die Knospe verspricht.


----------



## paper (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Eva!

Toll sind deine Rosen, alle blühen so schön!

Bei uns regnet es seit vorigen Di. immer wieder, heute war die höchste Temp. 13,4°!

Es reicht


----------



## Corgula (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Wie schön deine Rosen sind!!
Da möchte ich doch auch ein paar Blüten beisteuern. Die Bilder sind vom vorigen Jahr, erst seit ein paar Tagen geht es hier so richtig los.

LG, Corgula


----------



## Casybay (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Rosenfreunde,
welch herrliche Aufnahmen
Super das die trotz des vielen Regens so schön blühen!


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Also bei uns regnet es seit Wochen schon nicht - und es ist auch keiner in Sicht  , Waldbrandgefahr steigt täglich (wir wohnen direkt am Wald und ich laufe mit den Hunden täglich "Streife", weil es immer wieder Menschen gibt, die unbedingt im Wald rauchen müssen :evil).

Aber unseren Rosen bekommt das auch sehr gut.


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Maja,

das nenn ich mal ne Rose. Fotos von Grünzeug ohne Blüten find ich ein wenig witzlos.


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Maja.

Nachdem man die Blüten etwas besser erkennen kann - könntest Du noch ein Foto eines frischen Austriebes und eines verholzten Stengels nachreichen, auch wenn die nicht so toll aussehen, wie Dein Blütenmeer? 
Ich tippe mittlerweile fast auf Rosarium Uetersen bei Deiner Kletterrose. Die habe ich hier auch, allerdings immer noch nur als Busch  aber das ist eine längere Geschichte. 

Hier mal auf die Schnelle noch ein paar Bilder von meinen:
Paule (Pauls Himalaya Musk), ein Maschendrahtzaun kann auch mal so aussehen. 
   

Tuscany superb
  

City of York (ein Traum was Blütenform + Duft angeht und eigentlich eine Kletterrose - sie wird im Herbst umziehen)
    

Ghislaine de Féligonde
    

Blue Magenta (leider duftlos)
    

New Dawn


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Maja,

mein Tipp ist auch Rosarium Uetersen.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Dankeschön für eure Einschätzung des Namens der Rose.

Das könnte auch gut sein, es ist nämlich auch möglich, dass ich die Rosen damals bei Gärt.Pöt. gekauft habe, damals waren wir noch Sammelbesteller.
Kann man denn eine Rose am verholzten Stengel und am Austrieb erkennen?  , das wäre ja ein Ding. Mein "Gärtner"-Wissen ist leider mehr oberflächlich, von allem etwas aber nichts so richtig . Dafür hat mir nie die Zeit gereicht. Aber jetzt werde ich mich doch mal eingehender damit beschäftigen (obwohl ich ja noch viele andere Hobbys habe und der Tag leider nur 24 stunden ). Aber interessieren tut mich das schon. Hier nochmal Detailaufnahmen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Maja,
Deine Rose am Bogen - ein absoluter Traum!
Darf ich Dich fragen, wie alt diese Rose ist.. bzw. wie lange sie schon an diesem Bogen klettert?


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Eva-Maria, die Rosen (rechts und links eine) stehen das seit etwa 12 Jahren. Und sind seit etwa 3 Jahren so schön voll. Ich habe sie allerdings auch nie beschnitten , nur immer die verblühten Blüten abgeschnitten. 2 x im Jahr (Frühjahr und Frühsommer) gedüngt und witer nichts gemacht (außer mal ein wenig anbinden, aber diese Dornen !!!!!!!!)


----------



## nik (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben ja einen romantischen Garten mit Schwerpunkt Rosen. Ist ja jetzt die Zeit, dann gibt's von mir auch einige Bilder für auf die Augen. 

 
Paul's Himalayan Musk gab es weiter oben schon am Zaun, ist einer der größten und IMHO schönsten Rambler, der gibt unserem garkeligen Pflaumenbaum wieder Hülle und Fülle


    
Von diesem kleinen Rambler Edmond Proust verspreche ich mir viel. Der ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und blüht das erste mal so wie auf dem 2. Bild. So habe ich das vorher auf keinem Bild gesehen.


  
Hochstammrose Heritage


    
Die Jasmina gab es oben schon als Hochstamm zu sehen - was mich nicht schlecht verwundert. Denn bei uns an der Hausmauer hat die nach 4 Jahren schon fast 3 m in der Höhe. Tolle Rose auch sehr gesund. Auf dem rechten Bild rechts von der Jasmina kann man noch die Bonica 82 als Hochstamm sehen.


  
Leonardo da Vinci haben wir auch noch als Hochstamm hinten im Garten. 


  
The Fairy als Hochstamm. Dankbarer Dauerblüher.

  
Die Moosrose James Veitch, eine meiner absoluten Favoriten, eine der beiden remontierenden Moosrosen. Die andere ist die Rosa Muscosa "Salet", die ist im Vorgarten. 

  
New Dawn in allen Stadien. Eine der ältesren Rosen im Garten. Blattgesundheit erlebe ich als schwach. Da ich nur stärkend spritzen will, steht die auf der Kippe. Macht keinen Spaß, wie das Laub aussieht und sie es dann verliert.

  
Noble Anthony, als Hochstamm wegen des stramm aufrechten wuches nicht so geeignet, aber ansonsten eine feine Rose.


  
Princess of Wales, ein weiterer Problemfall in Sachen Laub - siehe New Dawn.


  
Rosarium Uetersen. Tolle, gesunde Rose, hier auf dem absteigenden Ast. Leider hat die unter voller Blütenlast starken Regen und Wind abbekommen und ist mit den Blütentrieben ziemlich zusammen gebrochen.

  
Unbekannte, ca. 30-40 J. alte, große Kletterose, die ich jedes Jahr stark schneiden muss. In ihr sitzt eine Clematis Alba Luxurians.


 
Vierge de Clery, eine kleinere Strauchrose.


mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Nik


----------



## inge50 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo,

ich hab auch noch ein paar Rosen.

Die Namen weiß ich leider nicht 

     

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi Nik,
Deine Paul's Himalayan Musk ist ja wohl der absolute Knaller!
Ich überlege mir derzeit, ob ich sie an einen Zaun setze, wenn ich das Bild von Dir betrachte, kommen mir leise Zweifel, ob dies eine gute Entscheidung wäre....
Wie lange steht die Rose schon an dem Baum?

Liebe Inge, 
die lachsfarbene Rose (3. Bild von Dir) gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr, sehr gut.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Schöne Rosen habt ihr da!
Meine blühen derzeit auch üppig, wenn ich mal an die Cam denke mache ich Fotos!


----------



## nik (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi Eva-Maria,



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hi Nik,
> Deine Paul's Himalayan Musk ist ja wohl der absolute Knaller!
> Ich überlege mir derzeit, ob ich sie an einen Zaun setze, wenn ich das Bild von Dir betrachte, kommen mir leise Zweifel, ob dies eine gute Entscheidung wäre....
> Wie lange steht die Rose schon an dem Baum?


als Gartenbegeisterte sind wir auch in Sachen "offene Gartenpforte" unterwegs. Da haben wir 2 Paul's Himalyan Musk zum Vergleich gesehen - unsere ist schon ein mächtiges Teil. Es ist eher beängstigend, denn die ist max. 6 Jahre alt. Sie sitzt offensichtlich günstig. Den alten Pflaumenbaum päppeln wir ja so gut es geht, beide zusammen ziehen aber deutlich Wasser, d.h. machen die Erde drumherum schon ziemlich trocken und so werden sie regelmäßig gewässert. Die Pflaume ist - im Rahmen des üblichen - 7 m hoch und die Paul's Himalayan Musk wird mit ca. 9 m angegeben. Solche Angaben sind mit Vorsicht zu betrachten, aber sie ist definitiv einer der größten Rambler. Ich halte mich inzwischen an die angegebenen Größen und lasse ihnen den entsprechenden Raum. 
Es gibt kleinere Rambler, Die gezeigte Edmond Proust ist eine der kleinsten, die soll bis 4 m machen. Die hat noch den Vorzug sie blüht remontierend. An der Hauswand haben wir eine Russelliana sitzen, die soll 5 m werden. Die sitzt erst das 2. Jahr, habe die aber in einem Schlosspark ausgewachsen gesehen, Es ist ja immer Geschmacksache, aber die wird IMHO bei uns DER Knaller im Frühjahr werden. Mit der gibt es im Mai einen Blütenvollrausch. 
Bobby James ist auch noch eine gute Möglichkeit, ist aber schon ein größerer Rambler.
Immer würde ich zuerst(!) auf gute Blattgesundheit achten. Selbst wer es will, Spritzen ist nicht! Die genannten sind recht gesund. Bei der Paul's Himalayan Musk ist noch am ehesten eine Einschränkung zu machen. In feuchten Frühjahren bekommt sie Mehltau.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nik


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Ein paar No-Name Rosen habe ich auch!
Fotos sind von heute.


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Wunderschöne Rosen! Besonders die lachsfarbenen Rosen gefallen mir. Ich glaub, ich muß auch mal wieder Rosen einkaufen ...


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Nun, dann will ich auch mal, 
wir haben leider nur ne kleine 
kompakte Sanyo Knipse, deswegen bitte ich die schlechte Bildqualität zu entschuldigen. 
mit ner SLR hätte man da sicher noch mehr raus holen können. 
Die Rosen wollte ich euch aber trotzdem nicht vorenthalten. 

                         

Da wir ja ein Teichforum sind hat sich auch eine nicht Rose eingeschmuggelt, die unbedingt mit ins Posting wollte.

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## paper (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Maja, Annett, Inge, Nik, Echinopsis und Wuzzel

toll,  diese Rosenpracht in euren Gärten!


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi,

leider haben wir überhaupt keinen geeigneten Boden für Rosen, deshalb wachsen bei uns nur welche nach dem Motto "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten" - die hier haben es geschafft:

Die war schon vor uns da, ist als vermutlich über 25 Jahre alt und gibt nicht auf:
 
Diese hier kämpft gegen den wilden __ Wein:
 
Dies ist eine rote Strauchrose  von einem bekannten Discounter, inzwischen etwas über 3 m hoch:
 
Und die hat sich selber angesiedelt. Wenn man unterm Rosenbogen steht, wird man taub von dem Lärm. Sie ist bei allen möglichen Bienchen sehr beliebt und darf deshalb bleiben. Auf der rechten Seite steht eine "New Dawn", die ist aber noch im Knospenstadium.


----------



## paper (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Christine!

Die weiße (rot), toll ist die, so schöne Blüten!

Bei uns hat der Regen in der Vorwoche den Rosen sehr zugesetzt, leider!


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Else.

hast Du mal eine Nahaufnahme (Blüten + Blatt) von der roten (weißen) vom Discounter? Vielleicht weiß ja wer was...

Die weiße am Obstbaum könnte eine "Unterlage" sein. Ich glaub das ist meist Rosa multiflora. 
So ein steht bei mir seit ca. 2 Jahren auf eher ärmlichem Boden 2m von einem Baum entfernt und baut sich langsam auf. In den Rabatten der Gemeinde ist sie teils ein 3x3m Ungeheuer, bevor die Arbeiter die Schere zücken. Da geht sicher noch mehr, so wie bei Dir.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



so langsam kommen in westsibirien die rosen auch in schwung 

im sauerkirschbaum "wohnt" die ramblerrose alchymist
     

pat austin
   

the countryman - von einer freundin vor 2 jahren aus einem steckholz selbst gezogen 
 

lichtkönigin lucia
 

gruß an heidelberg
 

amber queen
 

dr. hermann schulze delitzsch (wie kann man eigentlich ne rose so nennen?  ) 
 

eine hübsche orangefarbene beetrose, die leider ihr schild verbummelt hat, da muss ich wohl im herbst mal genauer suchen
 

salita 
 

mein absoluter liebling westerland
   

am rosenbogen klettert der rambler lykkefund, wenn sie blüht traumhaft schön, aber leider nicht remontierend


----------



## Joachim (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Anja,



> dr. hermann schulze delitzsch



Kommt wohl daher, das Delitzsch eine Rosenstadt ist und der Herr Schulze ... naja halt berühmt ist/war. Es gibt dort auch das Schulze-Delitzsch Center...   

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Schulze-Delitzsch


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Aus "Südsibirien" werden hiermit weitere Rosenoffenbarungen gemeldet

Mit ein wenig gutem Willen.. könnte man sagen "Deutschlandrose", primär rot, innenliegendes Goldgelb, Ränder teilweise schwarz gesäumt
 

Anmutig läßt sie ihre Blüten hängen, die Jasmina, real ist sie etwas mehr ins lila gehend, ist auf dem Foto ein wenig zu rose
 

Im ersten Jahr steht die Laguna vorn am Rosenbogen, knall-pink. Wenn sie mal groß ist, wird das ein Aha-Erlebnis ... vor der weißen Hauswand
 

Dürfte ich sie benennen, hieße sie "Vampir-Rose", sie ist blutrot (okay, venöses Blut)
 

Dies ist die leider namenlose (60 - 80 cm angegeben), mittlerweile 180 - 190 cm große Edelrose oben an der Treppe. Die Knospen rot, die Blüten rosa in sämtlichen Schattierungen.
 

Eine "janz Kleene", diese Süße. Die Blüten haben nur Golfballgröße, dafür leuchten sie um die Wette.
 

Mein Lieblings-Rambler fängt auch das Blühen an, __ Veilchen Blau.
 

Euch allen ein schönes WE und genießt Eure Gärten.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Mein Lieblings-Rambler fängt auch das Blühen an, __ Veilchen Blau.
> Anhang anzeigen 67717




die habe ich im letzten jahr zusammen mit pauls himalayan musk an nen mehrstämmigen __ ahorn gepflanzt, den die beiden, möglichst "durcheinander gewachsen" erklimmen sollen. wenn sie dann noch gleichzeitig blühen, dann wäre das sicher nen tolles bild


----------



## paper (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Na dann, will ich meine Kümmerling zeigen!

Bild 1 Veilchenblau, im Mai wurzelnackt gesetzt
2+3   Bobby James, die soll die unschöne Tanne erklimmen ebenfalles in Mai wurzeln.
4        Ghislaine de Feligonde die wartet noch auf ihren Platz
5+6   American Pillar soll den Nußbaum erklimmen
7+8   Super Excelsa   wächst in den Zwetschkenbaum

Wo sind meine Rosen?


----------



## paper (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Da sind meine angekündigten Rosen!


----------



## Rotkehlchen (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo, 

hier kann ich als Teichanfänger auch mal was beisteuern: 

Das ist die Kletterrose "Pirouette", haben wir erst kürzlich gekauft. Sie blüht im Büschel, was gut wirkt, obwohl die einzelnen Blüten mit 5 cm recht klein sind, dafür aber sehr gut gefüllt.
  

Diese Edelrose haben wir schon lange, es müsste eine Berolina sein. Die Blüten sind etas über 10 cm im Durchmesser und blühen sehr lange.
  

Das ist die Edelrose "Philatelie", eine Gestreifte, sie hat sehr große Blüten (fast 15 cm im Durchmesser).
  

Die Farbkombination der Beetrose "Papagena" ist sicher nicht jedermans Geschmack, uns gefiel sie sofort. Die Blüten sind etwa 7 cm groß, blüht sehr üppig.
  

Das hier ist eine sog. Holiday Island Rose namens Jalitah. Laut Beschreibung hat sie eine zartgrüne Basis - wenn sie richtig auf ist, kann ich gerne ein Bild nachliefern.
 

Ansonsten haben wir noch die Sorten "Nostalgie, Gloria Dei, Sangerhäuser Jubiläumsrose, Westzeit, Bernstein-Rose und Roses of Garden - die sind aber gerade am Verblühen bzw. noch nicht aufgeblüht.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Heut' früh um 7 Uhr, Wetter herrlich, Licht optimal 

Penny Lane
 

Alberic
 

Jasmina
 

zum Vergleich - jeden Tag ein wenig mehr
 

Euch allen einen traumhaften Sonntag!


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Diese Rose liebe ich besonders...
eine englische, gefüllte Strauchrose, mit einem herrlichen "Apfelduft".
Die startet tief-duneklgelb... und wird dann mit jedem Tag ein wenig heller.
Sie verblüht dann champagnerfarben.
 

Und noch eine kleine Schönheit, eine Teerose, in den Farben gelb-orange, bis ins lachsfarben gehend.


----------



## Rotkehlchen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Heute früh habe ich ein paar weitere Rosen geknipst:

Das ist die Rose "Jalitah" beim Aufgehen.
 

Die Sängerhäuser Jubiläumsrose, ebenfalls am Aufgang. Eigentlich müsste sie richtig stark gefüllt und groß werden, bei uns aber ist sie noch nicht zur Höchstform aufgelaufen (sie ist aber auch erst im letzten Jahr gepflanzt worden).
  

Diese hier habe ich "Schlüppi-Rose" getauft, da sie letztes Jahr nur komische verkrüppelte Blüten in Schlüpferrosa hatte - dieses Jahr blüht sie so schön. Richtig heißt sie "Garden of Roses", wächst sehr kompakt und nicht so hoch. Die Blüten sind stark gefüllt und etwa 7 cm im Durchmesser.
  

Das ist die Berststein-Rose, die Farbe kommt nicht gut rüber auf dem Bild. Sie ist noch kräftiger Orange und verblasst beim Verblühen. Die Blüte ist etwa 8 - 10 cm groß.
  

Das ist die Kletterrose "Yellow Shower", sie duftet ganz leicht, aber sehr schön. Die Blüte misst etwa 10 cm im Durchmesser.
 

Und das ist mein heimlicher Liebling, die Westzeit. Sie blüht orange auf, wird dann rosafarben überhaucht und heller beim Abblühen. Ist ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig in der Farbkombination. Sie blüht sehr üppig (allein schon 30 Blüten in der ersten Knospe), die Blüten sind etwa 8 cm groß.

   

LG
Sandra


----------



## cpt.nemo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

ich war auch mal mit dem Photo unterwegs


----------



## Corgula (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Sehr schöne Rosen, die ihr da habt!!

Ich finde auch die besonders spannend, die in der Blüte die Farbe wechseln.
"Pur Caprice" ist so ein Fall und eine meiner Lieblingsrosen.

Ihre Knospen sind ganz spitz, die dann in Gelb erblühen, über Orange, welches sich später in Altrosa wandelt, bis sie dann zartgrün verblüht.
Trotz der vielen Farben beißt sich da nix, die Rose leuchtet warm und sonnig, ohne aufdringlich zu sein. Die Blüten stehen für eine kaum gefüllte Rose sehr lange, ganz anders, als z.B. die von "Sweet Pretty", bei der die Einzelblüten meist nur ein-zwei Tage halten.

Alle Bilder sind vom gleichen Rosen-Busch, zum gleichen Zeitpunkt.
Viele Grüße, Corgula


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Moin Brigitte,
sind das Deine Neuerwerbungen?

Moin Corgula,
klasse Bilder, diese Rose kannte ich nicht und hab' nicht schlecht gestaunt ob der Farbenvielfalt an einer Pflanze!


----------



## cpt.nemo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Eva-Maria,
genau das sind sie.
Sind sie nicht schön


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Moin Brigitte,
und ob die schön sind

Die Jasmina "gibt gerade alles".


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Die Bleu Magenta beginnt zu blühen, schön!


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

...und man kann diese Königin der Blumen nicht nur anschauen, sondern auch kulinarisch verwenden. 
Aus unserer ältesten (ca. 40 Jahre alten Rose) macht Nepomuk einen leckeren  Rosenlikör. ...

  

 Wuzzel


----------



## axel (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo liebe Rosenfreunde

Ihr habt ja wunderschöne Rosen 
Da kann ich nicht mithalten.
Möchte Euch aber meine drei vorstellen , sie blühen zur Zeit.
Die Namen kenn ich nicht .

Kletterrose.............................................Buschrose...........................................Strauchrose

                

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Lieber Axel,
wieso und bei was nicht mithalten?
Deine 3 Schönen schauen nicht nur farblich klasse aus aus... sondern auch sehr gesund.
Die rote Kletterrose, ein Traum!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Mal wieder ein wenig Nachschub...


----------



## laolamia (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

hi!

von der dritten haette ichgerne ein bluetenfoto und einen namen 

danke
marco


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

@ Marco

guggst du :

http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&q...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CD0QsAQwAw


----------



## laolamia (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

danke, die hat mein haendler auch, muss ich naechste woche mal hin


----------



## Rotkehlchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Eva-Maria, 

wie heißt denn die Rose vom 2. Bild, die mit dem schönen Farbverlauf?

Heute kann ich mit der Nostalgie aufwarten, leider lässt sie sich wegen des hellen Innenteils nur schwer fotografieren.

  

Diese Beetrose hier ist relativ neu auf dem Markt, sie heißt Deep Impression, das Rot ist eigentlich mehr ins Bordeauxrote gehend, die Streifen sind Magenta.

    

Sie passt farblich perfekt zum Papageno, wie ich finde.

    

LG
Sandra


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Sandra,
die Rose, Bild 2, da wüßt' ich auch zu gern den Namen...
Die Knospe hat einen "roten Schopf" mit schwarzen Ausläufern.
Wenn sie sich öffnet, sind die einzelnen Blätter rot/schwarz am Rand und goldgelb zur Blütenmitte.
Je weiter sie sich öffnet, desto gelber wird das goldige Innenleben.
Ich hab' schon gesucht ohne Ende, leider finde ich sie nicht... den Namen, meine ich.


----------



## Dodi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Nabend zusammen,

wow, hier gibt es ja tolle Rosen zu sehen! 
Die zweifarbigen, auch gestreiften und die eine, die während der Blüte über div. Farben zu grün wechselt, finde ich besonders schön!

Einige hätte ich auch noch anzubieten, Fotos von weiteren Rosen demnächst mal.

Zuerst die Gloria Dei - eine riesige Blüte, zum Vergleich 1 x mit meiner Hand:

   

Hier die Norita, als "schwarze" Rose bekannt, hier jedoch eher rot, schwarz angehaucht, liegt vllt. auch etwas am Foto:
 

Leider weiss ich von den wenigsten Rosen, die sich im Garten befinden, die Namen. 
Also, hier die Namenlosen, schön aber allemal, besonders die Rote, mit den weißen Außenseiten:
     

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Rotkehlchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Eva-Maria, 

es könnte evtl. die Circus Knie sein, das hat mich jetzt doch sehr interessiert und hier  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Rosensorten ist eben jene, die Deiner sehr nahe kommt. 

Die Rote mit der hellen Außenseite gibt es bei uns derzeit im Klee-Gartencenter, habe sie vor 1 Stunde dort auch gesehen - könnte die Acapella sein (ich musste googlen, mein Gedächtnis hielt nur kurz )

LG
Sandra


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi Sandra,
das ist ja nett, daß Du für mich suchst
Die 2Circus Knie" ist es definitiv nicht.
Den von Dir geschickten link werde ich mir auf alle Fälle abspeichern, bisher hatte ich solch' eine umfassende Sammlung nur über "helpmefind".
Dir einen schönen Sommerabend...


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi Sandra,
habe jetzt mal im "Schnelldurchlauf" geschaut.
Die "Nostalgie" kommt meiner Unbekannten sehr nahe - einzig die "schwarzen Säumchen" fehlen auf dem Foto der wiki-Seite komplett: http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Rose_Nostalgie.JPG&filetimestamp=20090524104322


----------



## Rotkehlchen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Die Nostalgie ist nicht mit Gelb, die haben wir ja im Garten, die ist innen erst cremeweiß, an den Außenblättern ein schönes Kirschrot und wird dann beim Aufgehen innen auch kirsch-rötlich (eher ein rötliches Pink). Der Austrieb ist sehr dunkelrot, das Laub dann schön dunkelgrün.
Bei so vielen Sorten ist es aber auch schwer, eine Rose genau zu identifizieren. Der Link ist recht gut, aber leider auch nicht vollständig, aber zumindest hat man Ansatzpunkte.

LG
Sandra


----------



## Rotkehlchen (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Gestern haben wir noch zugeschlagen, die Röschen sind noch im Container auf den Bildern. Es sind übrigens alles Beetrosen.

Marie Curie

  

Leonardo da Vinci

  

China Girl

 

Und ab sofort meine neue Lieblingsrose: Lovely Green

   

LG
Sandra


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Und noch ein paar heutige Rosenbilder:

         

mit sommerlichen Grüßen 
Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Die Nostalgie unermüdlich... woher die "schwarzen Blattsäumchen" bei den ersten Blüten kamen, ist mir ein Rätsel. Die nachfolgenden Blüten schauten alle so aus wie die jetzt eingestellte....
 

Die Aloha fängt jetzt erst richtig an...


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Unglaublich, daß die Nostalgie immer noch blüht - selbst nach den Regenfällen der letzten Tage, läßt sie sich nicht unterkriegen.
 

Die Mainzer Fastnacht ist auch noch freudig dabei.
 

Und diese schöne Unbekannte, ein Hochstamm, ist voll in der Nachblüte.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Noch einige Bilder von heute, die ich beim ausknipsen der welken Blüten gemacht habe.
Man merkt schon das sich der Sommer dem Ende neigt. Aber die Königin der Blumen versüsst dieses Ende ganz vortrefflich. 
Die Rose die Nepo in der Hand hält hat einen vollen Duft und war auch Lieferant für den diesjährigen Rosenlikör, den ich schon mehrfach verkostet habe  

       

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Das ist ein echtes Schnäppchen aus dem Yippiyahhhääääää Markt. 
Eine blutrote __ Nachtfalter Rose gerade erst vor zwei wochen gepflanzt beglückt uns bereits mit der ersten Blüte 
Auch die diesjährig an den Rosenbogen gepflanzte New Dawn zeigt noch neue Blüten. 
Begleitet von Annemonen, die mit dem sich verfärbendem Laub vom Ende des Sommers künden. 

       

Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

2 Tage wärmere Temperaturen und Sonnenschein... und die Rosen kommen noch einmal richtig in Schwung


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Der erste Nachtfrost letzte Nacht
Abends ist es bereits um 19.45 Uhr stockedunkel,
der Herbst hat definitiv Einzug gehalten.


----------



## paper (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Das ist ja ein wahres Kunstwerk, so versponnen.

Tolles Foto!


----------



## buddler (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

moin,moin!
selbst jetzt im oktober kommen noch etliche knospen zum vorschein.die weiße rose hat im letzten jahr sogar noch im dezember geblüht.erstaunliches gewächs.
mein liebling ist rose 2.die riecht extrem nach frischen himbeeren.am liebsten möche man reinbeißen
gruß jörg


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Moin.

Eines meiner derzeit etwas zu kurz kommenden Hobbys, sind die Rosen im Garten (nicht Teich  )...
Sie steht vor der Hofmauer und wenn ich derzeit abends nach Hause komme, freue ich mich über diesen Anblick.   
Name? _Louise Odier._
Leider sind es im Herbst nur noch vereinzelte Blüten - im Sommer ist sie ein Traum aus Duft und Blüten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Auch der Herbst verabschiedet sich langsam und mit ihm blühende Rosen.
Als eine der letzten Knospen habe ich heute diese noch gefunden, eine Knospe der Cream Moondance.


----------



## Dodi (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

schöne Blüte! 

Ich habe letztes Wochenende meine ganzen Rosen runtergeschnitten.
Wann macht Ihr das?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

 hallo dodi 



Dodi schrieb:


> ich habe letztes Wochenende meine ganzen Rosen runtergeschnitten.
> Wann macht Ihr das?




ich schneide meine rosen alle erst im frühjahr runter.  wenn ich das jetzt machen würde, hätte ich zuviele frostausfälle. 
im herbst schneide ich nur die rosen zurück, die ich umpflanze. aber dann auch nur auf halbe höhe und den richtigen rückschnitt gibts auch im frühjahr.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi Dodi,
ich schneide auch meine Rosen samt und sonders erst im Frühjahr zurück.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich bös' Lehrgeld gezahlt, als ich die Rosen im Herbst zurückgeschnitten hatte, wie ich es immer gehalten hatte.
Die Rosen kriegten derart Frost, daß sie nur noch zum Wegschmeißen gut waren.
Seitdem schneide ich erst im Frühjahr zurück und komme damit wesentlich besser zurande.


----------



## laolamia (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

moin!

ich schneide im herbst so spaet wie moeglich die kranken und schwachen triebe raus.
die anderen kuerze ich ein und haeufel die pflanze an.

im fruehjahr, wenn die forsythien bluehen, schneide ich das tote holz raus und die pflanze au einige augen zurueck. je nach pflanze lasse ich 3-4 starke triebe stehen. 

bis dann
lao


----------



## Dodi (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Guten Morgen, Ihr Lieben!

Danke für Eure Postings.
Ich hab die Rosen nicht zu tief runtergeschnitten. Sollte also nix schiefgehen...


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



Dodi schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Wochenende meine ganzen Rosen runtergeschnitten.
> Wann macht Ihr das?



Ich habs gestern gemacht!

Hatte hier eine Rose, die dieses Jahr stolze 1,70 Meter hoch wurde...jetzt durch den Wind ist sie hin und hergeschlagen und hat sich halb entwurzelt. Auch die habe ich gleich mit zurückgeschnitten!


----------



## Annett (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Rosenfreunde.

Es gibt verschiedene Rosenarten und diese sollten entsprechend behandelt werden.

*Einmalblühende* Rambler und alte Rose soll man im Sommer direkt nach der Blüte zurück schneiden. Schneidet man diese im Frühjahr oder Herbst, dann schneidet man sich einen Großteil der Blütenanlagen=Blüten einfach ab. 

*Öfterblühende* Rosen kann man dagegen im Herbst "vorschneiden" und dann im Frühjahr richtig in Form bringen oder kurz schneiden (Teehybriden). Die Blüten dieser Rosen werden erst im Frühjahr angelegt bzw. während der Vegetationsperiode.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

guten morgen 



Annett schrieb:


> *Einmalblühende* Rambler und alte Rose soll man im Sommer direkt nach der Blüte zurück schneiden. Schneidet man diese im Frühjahr oder Herbst, dann schneidet man sich einen Großteil der Blütenanlagen=Blüten einfach ab. .




ehrlich gesagt habe ich an der aussage "schneidet man sich einen Großteil der Blütenanlagen=Blüten einfach ab" so meine zweifel.  hier mal ein foto einer meiner ramblerrosen....... sieht für mich nicht so aus, als hätte ich da großartig blütenanlagen geköpft, oder?


----------



## Annett (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Anja.

Sicherlich sieht Dein Rosenbogen nicht so aus, jedoch hast Du jede Menge altes Holz stehen lassen... 
Schneide mal eine alte Rose so zurück, wie man es mit einer Teehybride macht = auf 15 bis 20 cm Höhe. Viele Blüten werden da wohl nicht mehr zum Vorschein kommen.
Ich schneide meine "Alten" aus Zeitmangel auch erst im Frühjahr zurück - jedoch mit Bedacht. Und natürlich blühen diese dann auch. Ich denke aber, dass sie sich bei einem ordentlichen Sommerschnitt besser verzweigen würden...


Wie heißt Deine Hübsche eigentlich?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*





Annett schrieb:


> Schneide mal eine alte Rose so zurück, wie man es mit einer Teehybride macht = auf 15 bis 20 cm Höhe. Viele Blüten werden da wohl nicht mehr zum Vorschein kommen.




auf die idee käme ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.  wobei die süße an meinem rosenbogen keine wirklich "alte" rose ist, die hab ich erst vor 3 jahren gepflanzt. 
so richtig "alte" rosen haben ich ja gar nicht, aber unabhängig vom alter würde ich nie nen rambler oder ne kletterrose ganz runter schneiden, das würde ja jahre dauern, bis die wieder schön gewachsen ist. 



Annett schrieb:


> Wie heißt Deine Hübsche eigentlich?




lykkefund  wobei ich die genauso schneide, wie meine anderen rambler und kletterrosen auch, da mache ich keinen unterschied.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Vielleicht meint Annett mit "Alter" eher das Alter der Züchtung ? Die Lykkefund ist von 1930 und gehört damit sicher zu den eher "alten" Sorten. Sehr schön ! Wir haben ne Weile gegrübelt... aber leider fällt uns dafür momentan kein Platz ein :-( 

Ansonsten trotzen hier in Ostwestfalen die Rosen noch dem Winter und es sind noch etliche Blüten zu sehen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Guten Abend.

Jepp, Wolf hat Recht - mit dem Alter ist definitiv das Züchtungsjahr gemeint. Aber auch bei den alten Rosensorten gibt es 2x blühende/remontierende Sorten. 

Das "Öfterblühen" wurde erst später in die Rosen eingekreuzt und diese bilden dadurch auch später im Jahr noch Blütenanlagen, welche man sogar jetzt noch sehen kann (bei mir blühen noch eine "The Fairy" und eine "Aspirin" ganz tapfer).

Man kann da also nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren, doch das würde hier vermutlich zu weit führen.
Sehr zu empfehlen ist da das Rosenforum von www.forum.planten.de - aber Vorsicht!
Dort wartet die nächste Suchtgefahr, welche aus wunderschönen, verschiedenen Rosen, Geranium, Clematis usw. usw. bestehen kann.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wir haben ne Weile gegrübelt... aber leider fällt uns dafür momentan kein Platz ein :-(




lykkefund ist fast stachellos, eignet sich daher super für rosenbögen, durchgänge und ähnliches...... vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen geistesblitz.  dann kannst im nächsten jahr gerne stecklinge von mir bekommen.



Annett schrieb:


> (bei mir blühen noch eine "The Fairy" und eine "Aspirin" ganz tapfer).




hier haben auch noch einige knospen, aber wirklich offene blüten haben nur noch "westerland" und "gruß an heidelberg"




Annett schrieb:


> aber Vorsicht! Dort wartet die nächste Suchtgefahr, welche aus wunderschönen, verschiedenen Rosen, Geranium, Clematis usw. usw. bestehen kann.




och akut geranium-süchtig bin ich sowieso schon, gepaart mit brunnerasucht, echinacea-abhängigkeit, hauswurzsucht und ähnlichem.  

ein kleines, überschaubares forum mit vielen fachkenntnissen zum thema rosen findet sich auch unter www.tauschgartenforum.de und auf der dazugehörigen webseite www.tauschgarten.de lassen sich gleich einige schöne pflanzen - darunter auch rosenstecklinge ertauschen. 
ich habe gerade vor 1-2 wochen meine ersten, 2009 selbst aus stecklingen gezogenen rosen aus ihren kindergartentöpfen in den garten umgepflanzt. bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich so entwickeln. :beten


----------



## Inken (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Moin!

Ein paar allerletzte Rosenblüten habe ich auch noch entdeckt:

   

Hinterm Gartenzaun beim Nachbarn blüht auch noch was. Dort wohnt nun seit knapp einem Jahr niemand mehr, daher wird auch an den Rosenstöcken nichts mehr getan: 
 

Nach Weihnachten lege ich den Rosen die Tannenzweige vom Weihnachtsbaum um die Beine, zurückgeschnitten wird dann erst im Frühjahr. So bin ich eigentlich immer ganz gut gefahren..​

Hoffentlich fragt jetzt niemand nach den Namen..


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

"Schneerosen", schon mal gehört?
(dies ist ein Scherz!)


----------



## Dodi (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Sehr hübsch,

Eva Maria!


----------



## axel (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Eva Maria

Find auch da hast Du schöne Rosenfotos gemacht 
Das erste gefällt mir am Besten 

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Wir sind ein Rosenjahr weiter und bei uns blühen sie schon, die meisten 1 ganzen Monat früher als im letzten Jahr.
Die Veilchenblau
   

Jasmina als Trauerhochstamm
   

die Aloha 
     

die Bleu Magenta
    

ein unbekannter Hochstamm


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

die Nuits de Young
 

und die Alberic, eine Kletterrose, die im letzten Jahr segr enttäuschte


----------



## Nepomuk (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo zusammen, 

2011 scheint wirklich ein Rosenjahr zu sein. Die Veilchenblau blüht wie nie und dient fleissigen Nektarsammlern als reiche Weide.

       

Auch die Queen Elisabeth zeigt sich in majestätischem Rosa.

   

Am letztjährig aufgebauten Rosenbogen trifft Naheglut auf New Dawn. 

  

Eine unbekannte Bauernrose ist über und über voll mit Blüten

 

Die beiden zweifarbigen Rosen zeigen sich von unterschiedlichen Seiten, die Citron-Fraise in vornehmer Eleganz und Schlichtheit, und die Midsummer versprüht ihr rotgelbes Feuer.

   

Als idealer Rosenbegleiter lockt auch der __ Lavendel die Honigsammler zahlreich an.

 

vom rosigen Pfingstspaziergang durch den Garten grüsst 

Nepomuk


----------



## Sternenstaub (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Rosenfreunde,
da hab ich auch noch einige im Garten.

LG Angelika


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Die Veilchenblau in voller Blüte


----------



## laolamia (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

hallo rosenfreunde!

hat jemand die Ilse Krohn Superior? und kann davon bilder machen?
ich moechte die an meinen frisch verfugten alten stall machen und haette gerne "keine katalog bilder"

danke marco


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Marco.

Hier gibt es ganz viele, von Privatpersonen geschossene Bilder zum Durchschauen von 'Ilse Krohn Superior': http://www.helpmefind.com/gardening/l.php?l=2.3370&tab=36


----------



## laolamia (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

danke


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo,

tolle Rosenfotos habt Ihr da alle.

@ Eva-Maria: Auf die Aloha habe ich auch ein Auge geworfen- welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit Ihr gemacht? Ist sie reichblühend und robust wie im Katalog beschrieben?

Gruß,

Nicole


----------



## Mulmig (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Nicole,

es gibt zwei verschiedene Rosen mit Namen Aloha:
die ältere ist von Boerner/USA 1949 (magenta),
die jüngere ist von Kordes und geht bissel mehr Richtung orange.
Kletterer sind beide.
     

Das ist meine Boerner Aloha im ersten Jahr (2010), ich habe sie im Kübel auf der offenen Veranda und sie hat ohne Frostschutz den Winter überstanden und "reichblühend" finde ich sie auch.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hier auch mal ein paar von meinen Lieblingen
 
Die Marie Lisa hat inzwischen auch schon an die 4 Meter und strebt weiter nach oben
 
Die Veilchenblau hat auch chon fast den ganzen Zaun erobert zur Freude der Bienen
 
Die Leander schon fast wieder verblüht


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Nicole,
wir haben die "Kordes-Aloha" und sind schwer begeistert.
Die Knospen sind rot, wenn sich diese öffnet, geht es in den Orangeton.
Sie duftet herrlich, die Blüte ist gut gefüllt, recht robust.
Den Winter hat sie hier gut überstanden.
Allerdings ist sie schwer "bewaffnet", Gott, hat die biestige Dornen!!!


----------



## Rapunzel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Hallo Nicole,
> 
> Allerdings ist sie schwer "bewaffnet", Gott, hat die biestige Dornen!!!



@Hallo Eva- Maria,

 ja, von der starken bestachelung habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber ich finde den Farbton zu schön und die üppige Blüte. Nur habe ich auch schon gelesen, dass Kordes-Aloha bei manchen einige Jahre braucht, bis die mit dem Wachstum loslegt. Und da bin ich immer ein bißchen ungeduldig. Vor allem habe ich kaum noch Platz im Garten für Rosenneuzugänge, deshalb muß ich gut auswählen.
Wie alt ist Deine Aloha auf dem Foto denn?

@Hallo Anna,
ach, das es zwei Alohas gibt, wußte ich gar nicht. Hat da etwa jemand einen Namen stibitzt... ?
Deine Aloha sieht aber auch hübsch aus. Nur bin ich erstaunt, dass die ohne jeglichen Winterschutz die Fröste gut überstanden hat. Meine Hochstammrosen habe ich gut eingemottet und die sind trotzdem ordentlich zurückgefroren, haben sich aber wieder gut erholt... .


----------



## nik (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo zusammen,

mit ohne viel Worte ...

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## V.W.H (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo,
Das sind einige historische Rosen von mir:

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



Rapunzel schrieb:


> @Hallo Anna,
> ach, das es zwei Alohas gibt, wußte ich gar nicht. Hat da etwa jemand einen Namen stibitzt... ?
> Deine Aloha sieht aber auch hübsch aus. Nur bin ich erstaunt, dass die ohne jeglichen Winterschutz die Fröste gut überstanden hat. Meine Hochstammrosen habe ich gut eingemottet und die sind trotzdem ordentlich zurückgefroren, haben sich aber wieder gut erholt... .



Hallo Nicole,
na ja, bei den Rosenzüchtern  gibt es allerhand Merkwürdigkeiten...:smoki...auch stibitzen.
Hochstamm ist ja auch sehr heikel, je nach Standort. 
Die Aloha hat unter der Veranda am Haus gestanden und ich habe sie vor der Frühjahrssonne abgeschirmt. Zu frühes Austreiben und dann von Spätfrösten "auf's Dach kriegen" ist hier im Allgäu äußerst ätzend für die Rosen. 
Sauberen Frost, am besten mit Schneedecke  verkraften sie viel besser, als dieses Frühjahrs-hin-und-her bei uns.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi Nicole,
unsere Aloha habe ich im Mai 2010 gesetzt, da war sie mal gerade 25 cm hoch.
Jetzt, im Juni 2011, ist sie gut und gern 1,10 m hoch.
Die Nachtfröste letzten Monat haben ein wenig Schaden angerichtet, sodaß ich sie um ca. 10 cm teilweise rückschneiden mußte.
Sie wächst schön dicht und hat reichlich Knospen und Blüten.


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

_Hallo,

wunderschöne Rosen habt Ihr.

ein paar rosen habe ich auch.

             



/I]_


----------



## Rapunzel (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Rosenfreunde,

@ Doris: Wie heißen denn die rote Kletterose und die rosa Hochstammrose (ist das eine Pepita?)- Sehen klasse aus!

@Anna: Dass Deine Rose Euern sicher harten Winter im Allgäu so gut überstanden hat, läßt mich hoffen. ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen und habe dieses Jahr mehr Rosen gekauft als ich noch Platz in Beeten hatte, da blieb mir nix anderes übrig als die Schönheiten in Töpfe zu pflanzen. Nur passen die dann nicht allesamt in unsere Garage. Die war im letzten Winter schon zu voll:?.
Ja, schon schlimm wenn man neben dem Teichvirus auch noch vom Rosenvirus befallen ist.

@ Eva- Maria: Ich überlege, ob ich nächstes Jahr mir noch eine Kletterose zulege und schwanke da zwischen Laguna und Kordes- Aloha hin und her.


----------



## Mulmig (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



Rapunzel schrieb:


> @Anna: Dass Deine Rose Euern sicher harten Winter im Allgäu so gut überstanden hat, läßt mich hoffen. ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen und habe dieses Jahr mehr Rosen gekauft als ich noch Platz in Beeten hatte, da blieb mir nix anderes übrig als die Schönheiten in Töpfe zu pflanzen. Nur passen die dann nicht allesamt in unsere Garage. Die war im letzten Winter schon zu voll:?.
> Ja, schon schlimm wenn man neben dem Teichvirus auch noch vom Rosenvirus befallen ist.



Hallo Nicole, 
genauso ist es!!! Schon leicht behämmert....
Aber ich finde, man kann Schlimmeres verbrechen, als zuviele Rosen pflanzen: harmlose Sünde.
Bei der Kübelkultur ist nur kniffliger den Wasser- und Nährstoffhaushalt zu regeln. Bei einer eingewurzelten Rose braucht man sich ja eigentlich nicht mehr groß kümmern und sie kommt notfalls viele Jahre alleine klar - Kübelrosen sind halt abhängig, gefällt mir nicht so richtig für die Königin der Blumen....(seit 2010 habe ich erstmals zwei im Terrakottatopf: die Aloha und eine Rose de Resht)...Aber draußen überwintern geht schon: Sonne und Trockenheit sind (im Frühjahr) gefährlicher.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

_Hallo,

Rapunzel : die Rosa Hochstammrose heißt " Dorothy Perkens"  die Kletterrose weiß
ich nicht habe die Rose schon 10 Jahre!_


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Ihr Rosen-Verrückten.

Warum sucht Ihr Euch nicht Rosen aus, die in Eurer Gegend ganz sicher winterhart sind?
Die Karte von Garten-Pur http://www.garten-pur.de/127/Garten-pur_Portal/Gartenjahr/Klimazonen_und_Winterhaerte.htm sagt für uns Zone 7a - da wir hier auch schon Tiefstwerte von - 27°C vor einigen Jahren hatten, gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher. Ich hab bei uns immer Rosen mit 1-2 Zonen tiefer (also dann so mind. 5-6) ausgesucht. Mir ist noch keine Rose komplett erfroren, außer sie stand ungeschützt im Kübel. 
Bei helpmefind.com sind zumeist auch die Zonen angegeben, für welche die jeweilige Rose geeignet ist.

Allerdings schützt auch "Zone 5" teilweise nicht vor einem kompletten Zurückfrieren. 
Bei mir erwischt es regelmäßig "Cornelia" von Pemberton und "Kathleen Harrop". Beide werden mit Zone 5b und höher (= wärmer) angegeben. Kann man wohl nix machen. Ich glaube die beiden werden dieses Jahr sowieso von ihren Nachbarinnen plattgewuchert.


----------



## Rapunzel (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



Mulmig schrieb:


> Hallo Nicole,
> genauso ist es!!! Schon leicht behämmert....
> Aber ich finde, man kann Schlimmeres verbrechen, als zuviele Rosen pflanzen: harmlose Sünde.
> Bei der Kübelkultur ist nur kniffliger den Wasser- und Nährstoffhaushalt zu regeln. Bei einer eingewurzelten Rose braucht man sich ja eigentlich nicht mehr groß kümmern und sie kommt notfalls viele Jahre alleine klar - Kübelrosen sind halt abhängig, gefällt mir nicht so richtig für die Königin der Blumen....
> ...



Hallo Anna,

ja, genau das stört mich bei der Kübelkultur auch: das ständige Wässern müssen an heißen und windigen Tagen. Gut, wenn ich das selber machen muß ist das ok. Unangenehm wird es nur, wenn man mal weg fährt und muß Freunde fragen, ob sie die Kübelpflanzenpflege übernehmen, denn da kommt doch schon einiges zusammen.


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



Annett schrieb:


> Allerdings schützt auch "Zone 5" teilweise nicht vor einem kompletten Zurückfrieren.



Hallo Annett,

oft steckt "der Teufel" im Boden. Bei mir schwerer nasser Lehmboden, den die Rosen an sich gut leiden können. Bei Mickerlingen oder Frostopfern mache ich immer 80 x 80 Bodenaustausch, was eine üble Plackerei ist.
 
Ich entdecke dann immer wieder Ursächliches.
Z.B. haben die Generationen vor mir alles mögliche verbuddelt. Früher habe ich Pflanzlöcher nur 40 - 60 cm tief gegraben. Heute mache ich es bei diesen Verhältnissen nicht mehr unter 80. Da finde ich massive Ziegelsteine, Glasscherben und halbe Bierflaschen, alte Töpfe, Eisenwerkzeuge, Betonblöcke etc., da sind mir schon die Augen übergegangen. 
 
Dazu die natürliche Bodenbeschaffenheit auf einer Voralpenmoräne aus der Mindel-Eiszeit mit bis zu 60 cm Tonschicht mit Kiesel und Wacken verdichtet.
Da kann es passieren, daß zwei gleiche Rosen nebeneinander stehen, eine wächst problemlos und ist robust und nebenan nur Probleme (so erlebt mit der ADR Rose Aachener Dom). Im ersten Jahr sieht man das noch nicht, aber sobald die Wurzeln an Tiefe gewinnen, geht's los: meistens Staunässe oder Wuchsstopp von unten.
Sobald eine Rose mickert, zu stark zurückfriert oder zu anfällig für Pilze ist, ist daher meine erste Maßnahme: buddeln und Bodenaustausch (unter Beachtung der Schichten).
Seit 2007 mache ich es so und  "Ausfälle" kommen, im Gegensatz zu früher,  kaum noch vor, selbst bei gewagten Sorten oder an exponierten Stellen. 
Solch ein Boden hat natürlich auch Vorteile: keine Wühlmäuse, keine Maulwürfe: denen ist das hier zu anstrengend...:friede

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Moin zusammen,
die Laguna blüht sehr schön,
ihrem Wachstum als Kletterrose wird sie allerdings noch nicht wirklich gerecht.
 

die Rosarium Uetersen als Hochstamm, erst vor 3 Monaten an diese Stelle gepflanzt.


----------



## Rapunzel (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Juhu,
@ Eva- Maria: Duftet die Laguna bei Dir so schön wie im Katalog beschrieben? Ich hätte gerne noch eine Duftrose, aber selbst Die Rosen, die als duftig bekannt sind, schuppern bei mir nur recht wenig.
Dass Deine Rosarium Uetersen so schnell sich nach der Pflanzung im März zurechtgewachsen hat, kann ich kaum fassen. Ich habe Mitte April eine "Diamant"- Hochstammrose gepflanzt, die sieht fast tot aus, weil die Blattknopsen einfach nicht aufgehen wollen. Habe ich mir aber von einem nahmhaften Züchter schicken lassen. Aber dass die noch dieses Jahr blüht, die Hoffnung habe ich aufgegeben:evil.


----------



## nik (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo zusammen,

bei den Hochstämmen wunder ich mich öfters, da wird drauf gepfropft was sich nicht wehrt.  Die Wüchsigkeit der Rosarium Uetersen wundert mich nicht, die wird man im Herbst/Frühjahr erheblich zurück schneiden müssen. Bei uns steht eine R.Uetersen am Rankbogen und hat locker 3m. Schöne, gesunde Rose.
Die ist auf dem Bild mit der Paul's Himalayan Musk aus meinem letzten Post im Thread zu sehen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Nicole.

Wir haben dieses WE eine "Laguna" anläßlich einer Hochzeit verschenkt. Der Duft ist schon recht intensiv und angenehm fruchtig, süß (aus der Erinnerung heraus).

@Eva-Maria
Wie sonnig steht Deine Laguna? Ich hatte mich vor dem Kauf extra nochmal im Internet schlau gemacht zwecks Wüchsigkeit, Gesundheit usw. Sie soll an einen vollsonnigen Rosenbogen. 
Nach dem Kauf vor rund 1,5 Wochen fiel mir hier auf, dass die Blüten mit der Hitze/Sonne nicht so gut klar kommen und wie angewelkt/angebläut wirken. Kann es nicht wirklich beschreiben... 
Hast Du das auch?


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi Annett,
unsere beiden Laguna stehen auf der Nord-West-Seite des Hauses, haben also max. am Nachmittag, so ab 15.30 Uhr Sonne.
Den Duft finde ich nicht sooooo intensiv, aber schön fruchtig, wie Du schon geschrieben hast.
Vom Duft her gefällt mir die Aloha besser.


----------



## nik (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo,

eine Fairy als Hochstamm. Blüht unermüdlich, gesund, muss kaum geschnitten werden, einfach pflegeleicht.
 

MIt freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Mulmig (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Das ist aber ein Prachtstück, Wahnsinn.
Wunderschön.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo,

Danke, Anna, die Fairy ist aber, wie gesagt, ohne besonderes Zutun so geworden. Die haben wir so vor 5-6 Jahre dort gesetzt. Im Vorgarten haben wir noch mal so einen Hochstamm, die stand lange auf einem Grab. Als sich an dem Änderungen ergaben, haben wir die in den Vorgarten umgesetz. Die schwächelte dann 1-2 Jahre mehr oder weniger deutlich, sieht aber nun genauso aus. Selbst die unterschiedliche Lichtsituation vor/hinter dem Haus macht sich nur  über einen unterschiedlichen Blühbeginn bemerkbar. Obwohl die schon etwa 15 Jahre alt ist, sind die optisch sehr ähnlich. Gegenüber dem Foto lassen die im Verlauf des weiteren Jahres die Zweige noch ein wenig mehr hängen. Die ist so wohl als ausgewachsen zu bezeichnen, obwohl ich schon deutlich größere Fairies gesehen habe - allerdings nicht auf Hochstamm.

Wir haben 10 Hochstämme und die größer werdenden Strauchrosen unter denen müssen sorgfältig und je nach Art unterschiedlich geschnitten werden, je wüchsiger die ist, desto aufwendiger, desto schwieriger ist es die in Form zu halten.

Man bekommt sogar Rambler als Hochstamm, wie soll man mit dem meterlangen Zuwachs jedes Jahr umgehen? Mein Bedenken bezüglich der Rosarium Uetersen als Hochstamm muss ich relativieren. Wir haben eine Leonardo da Vinci als Hochstamm und von der auch weitere im Vorgarten, die sich je nach Schnitt von klein buschig bzw. mittelgroß buschig bis 2,5m hoch mit Rankhilfe (weitgehend ungeschnitten) bewegen. Der Hochstamm ist einer meiner Favoriten. Die geht super. Die Rosarium Uetersen ist ein bisschen größer, aber vergleichbar.
Sowohl die R.Uetersen als auch die L.da Vinci sind ausgesprochen gesunde Rosen. Spielt bei uns eine große Rolle, wir sind zwar klimatisch eher begünstigt, aber es wird nicht mal biologisch gespritzt. Bei manchen ist die Blattgesundheit einfach zu schlecht. 

Wir haben noch eine __ Bodendecker als Hochstamm, die ist auch ähnlich empfehlenswert wie die Fairy. Das ist die Bonica 82.

Mich würde das immer interessieren ob die gezeigten Rosen auch eine gute Gesundheit haben.  Wir haben einige Princess of Wales an verschiedenen Standorten. Selbst in einem solchen Superjahr für Rosen, wie diesem, hat die Probleme mit dem Laub. Ungespritzt verliert die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig und vollständig ihr erkranktes Laub. Dieses Jahr sind wenigstens einige ansehnlich. Das erste mal überhaupt, seitdem wir die haben, d.h. seit etwa 6 Jahren. Wenn es interessiert, dann stelle ich Fotos ein. Die sind allerdings abgeblüht, wie die allermeisten anderen auch. Gestern habe ich alle sauber geschnitten, das ergab einen guten Überblick. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Rapunzel (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*



nik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir haben eine Leonardo da Vinci als Hochstamm und von der auch weitere im Vorgarten, die sich je nach Schnitt von klein buschig bzw. mittelgroß buschig bis 2,5m hoch mit Rankhilfe (weitgehend ungeschnitten) bewegen. Der Hochstamm ist einer meiner Favoriten. Die geht super. Die Rosarium Uetersen ist ein bisschen größer, aber vergleichbar.
> Sowohl die R.Uetersen als auch die L.da Vinci sind ausgesprochen gesunde Rosen. Spielt bei uns eine große Rolle, wir sind zwar klimatisch eher begünstigt, aber es wird nicht mal biologisch gespritzt. Bei manchen ist die Blattgesundheit einfach zu schlecht.
> ...




Hallo Nik,

ich habe auch die Leonardo da Vinci, allerdings als normale Beetrose. Die blüht immer fleißig und ist auch robust, obwohl ich schon hier und da gelesen habe, dass sie bei anderen Rosenfans etwas krankheitsanfällig sein soll, was das Laub geht. Kann ich aber nicht bestätigen.
Ansonsten suche ich mir auch nur noch Rosen aus, die als robust gelten, gerne auch ADR- Rosen, da ich einfach keine Lust habe, ständig mit der Chemiekeule gegen sämtliche Blattkrankheiten anrücken zu müssen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Es werden immer mehr... mehr Blüten und mehr Rosen, die anfangen zu blühen


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Erst vor 2 - 3 Monaten eingesetzt und sie blüht wie doll... Rosarium Uetersen als Hochstamm


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi zusammen,

mal ein paar aktuelle Rosenbilder von heute aus dem Garten. Sind Kletter und Beetrosen...leider no-Name!

 

 

 

 

 

...und noch drei falsche Rosen (__ Stockrosen  )

 

 

 

Nabend!
Daniel


----------



## Mulmig (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo,

Nr. 3 könnte eine "Lawinia" sein (müsste den ganzen Habitus sehen) und die letzte ist eine "The Fairy".
Die erste in weiß erinnert an "Schneewalzer". Gewagt, aber ich probier's mal....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Eowyn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo,

bei uns beginnen die Rosen erst mit der Blüte, da sie im Mai der Frost nochmal so richtig erwischt hat. Aber hier mal die Blüten, die es bei mir inzwischen gibt. 
Ich hab zwar von meinen Rosen allgemein keine Namen notiert, aber bei der einen Strauchrose würde es mich schon interessieren, welche Sorte es ist. Die ersten zwei Bilder der rosa Rose. Das besondere an ihr ist, dass sie sich duch Wurzelausläufer vermehrt, eineinhalb mal im Jahr blüht,  und bei Regen die äußeren Blätter sich so fest an die Blüte kleben, dass die Blüte nicht mehr aufgeht. Kann mir jemand sagen was das für eine Sorte ist? Die Urrose ist schon seit Jahrzehnten im Besitz meiner Familie. (50-60Jahre)


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Die Caramella wie "Perlen auf der Schnur"


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

... und schon wieder welche...


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Nachts hat es wieder dolle geregnet...


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Na das ist doch schön Rosen                                                                                                                               Es haben meine wilden Rosen - erschauernd vor dem Hauch der Nacht - 
die windeleichten, dichten, losen Blüten behutsam zugemacht. 
Doch sind sie so voll Licht gesogen, dass es wie Schleier sie umweht, 
und dass die Nacht in scheuem Bogen am Rosenbusch vorübergeht                                                                        Gruss


----------



## Eowyn (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hat denn niemand einen Vorschlag wegen der Rose?
Es ist nicht übertrieben. Sie vermehrt sich wirklich mit Wurzelausläufern. Möchte jetzt aber keine ausreissen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Barbara,
sorry, habe Deine Frage erst jetzt gelesen.
Leider kann ich Dir da nicht wirklich helfen, es gibt zu viele Rosen, die rosa sind.
Ich habe aber einen Tipp für Dich.
Die großen Rosenschulen, Kordes, Tantau, etc., da sitzen Fachleute.
Mach' noch ein paar richtig schlüssige Bilder, vom Laub, Stengel, Ausläufern, Blüte und so... und schicke Deine Anfrage mit möglichst genauer Beschreibung hin.
Manchmal ist man dort so nett und hilft einer solchen Anfrage gern.
Hoffe, daß hilft Dir jetzt wenigstens ein wenig weiter.
Schönes WE!


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Das diesjährige "Sommer"-wetter
hat ja mächtig Schaden bei den Rosen angerichtet.
Sternrußtau, Mehltau, Blüten, die man eigentlich nicht Blüten nennen kann... es ist ein Jammer!
Seit gestern nun traut sich die Hochstamm Excelsior, welche ich an den 600-er Pflanzenteich gesetzt habe. NOCH schaut sie hübsch aus...


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Augenscheinlich eine ganz robuste, die Kleene.
Blüht momentan richtig dolle....


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Trotz des unsäglichen Sommerwetters haben wir jetzt eine ganz erklägliche Rosen-Nachblüte. Ich hatte sie, wie im Rosen-Seminar gelernt, Anfang August, kräftig rückgeschnitten und noch einmal gedüngt.
Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.

Nostalgie
 

Rosarium Uetersen
 

Mary-Ann
 

unbekannte Edelrose


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo zusammen

Die Nachdüngung scheint unter den Experten durchaus umstritten.




> Stickstoffüberschuß durch Nachdüngung ist oft der Grund, daß die Rose
> zu spät im Jahr noch austreibt. Diese Triebe werden mastig, reifen deshalb nicht aus,
> bekommen Frostschäden und dadurch Rindenflecken-Krankheit.




Oft liest man, das hauptsächlich die, die auch vom Verkauf des Düngers profitieren verstärkt zur sommerlichen Nachdüngung raten. 
Diesbezüglich ist ggf. der Seminarinhalt noch mal kritisch zu hinterfragen. 
Hab bislang auch immer gedacht viel hilft viel, bis ich auf den obigen Link getroffen bin. 
Die verlinkte Seite ist auch abseits der Düngung ein guter Informationspool für Rosenfreunde oder solche die es werden wollen. 

Gibts von den anderen Spezies noch Pro oder Contra zur Nachdüngung.

Und aus aktuellem Anlass: Gibts noch erprobte Rezepte gegen Rosenmüdigkeit, . also wenn man auf den langjährigen Standort einer Rose eine andere Rose Pflanzen möchte (also ausser großzügiger Bodenaustausch).

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Viele Rosenblüten sind in diesem Jahr ja einfach verregnet.
Manchmal fingen sie noch vielversprechend an, 2 Tage später waren sie dann einfach matschig.
Heute hatte ich das Glück, eine makellose Penny Lane per Makro zu erwischen.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Ja, es ist wirklich ein Jammer mit dem Regen. Teilweise sitzen schon die __ Asseln in den Rosenblühten 
und das bei einer Kletterrose in 1,50 Höhe.
Die Midsummer macht allerdings ihrem Namen alle Ehre, wie man auf dem Bild von Samstag sieht.
 
Die just an der neu gestalteten Weinterrasse gepflanzte "Götterfunken" fängt schon kräftig an zu wachsen und zu ranken und zeigt Ihre ersten dunkelroten Blüten 
  
Und auch die "Rouge Cardinal" ist gut angewachsen 
 

Heut haben wir mit dem Bau einer Rankhilfe für Climbing Mrs. Herbert Stevens begonnen. 
Auf diese Dame und den Duft bin ich besonders gespannt, sie reist (wurzel)nackt erst Ende Oktober an  genau wie eine Acapella Hochstamm von Tantau.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Ellen (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Das letzte Foto ist aber doch eine Clematis, oder etwa nicht?

Ellen


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Ellen ! ... gut aufgepasst  
Rosen und Clematis werden ja gern mal zusammen gepflanzt 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Traumhaftes Wetter,
traumhafte Rosen-Nachblüte... es geht doch!
     

 

Veilchenblau hat noch mal richtig Gas gegeben, mußte heute Triebe anbinden


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

"Du, Wuzzel, hier hab ich ne Anzeige, die haben heute Rosenaktion in der Gärtnerei... da können wir doch mal gucken."
Wenn er dabei einen dann noch so anguckt , dann kann ich dem Nepomuk einfach keinen Wunsch ausschlagen.

also...


Ausbeute der heutigen spätsommerlichen Shoppingtour: 

 

Eine Heidetraum als Hochstamm ... da hätte auch Herr Löns gefallen dran

_Rose weiß, Rose rot, 
wie süß ist doch dein Mund, 
Rose rot, Rose weiß, 
dein denk ich alle Stund, 
alle Stund bei Tag und Nacht, 
daß dein Mund mir zugelacht, 
dein roter Mund.._

Dazu gesellte sich eine Designer Sunset 

   

und dann hüpfte noch eine "Kew Garden" von Herrn Austin mit in den Wagen, die soll direkt vor der Götterfunken stehen... ich find die Kombination rot / weiß einfach so herrlich klassisch kitschig.

 

Aber auch so spornt der Spätsommer die Rosen im Garten noch mal an und zahlreiche Blüten zeigen sich im Sonnenlicht. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Vorhin eingefangen

Caramella-Knospe
 

Penny Lane


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Kaum zu glauben , 
wir haben November und die Rosenblüte nimmt kein Ende. 
Heute kam dann noch ein schönes Packerl von Rosen Tantau  

Gut verpackt kam eine kräftiger Hochstamm an:

 

Gleich einige Stunden ins Wasser gestellt und dann eingepflanzt. 
Fotos von der Rose gibts erst wenn Sie blüht 
aber der Karton ist doch auch sehr schön 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Man habt ihr alle wunderschöne Rosen.
Ich habe nur Eine 
Im Sommer 2010 als Kletterrose gekauft. Allerdings muß das der Rose wohl erst noch jemand vermitteln ... die macht was sie will, aber nicht klettern.
Ansonsten habe ich nur noch eine __ Stockrose gehabt. Mittlerweile ist aber alles verblüht und auch teilweise schon abgeschnitten. Außer die "Kletter"rose natürlich, die soll man nicht schneiden wurde mir gesagt.

      

Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Warum man jetzt die Kletterose nicht schneiden soll ist mir nen Rätsel.
Wäre interessant zu wissen , was fuer eine Rose Du da hast. 

Remontierende (mehrfachblühende) schneidest Du im Frühjahr direkt *vor* dem Austrieb. Wenn man das im Frühjahr nicht schafft besser schon im Winter, als zu spät. Je stärker Du zurückschneidest, desto stärker treibt die neu und um so mehr Blüten gibts. 

Wenn das allerdings ne eimalblühende Rose ist, dann solltest Du direkt nach der Blüte schneiden, die blühen nämlich am vorjährigen Holz. Im Frühjahr solltest Du da nicht mehr all zu viel dran schneiden. 

Und natuerlich nen guten organischen Dünger im Frühjahr geben. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hey Wuzzel,

keine Ahnung was das für eine Sorte ist, aber auf dem Schild stand nicht verschneiden. Und der Typ im Baumarkt meinte auch ich soll die nicht schneiden.
Blöd war nur, die neuen Triebe von letztem Jahr sind im Winter erfroren, so dass die Rose von vorne anfangen mußte.
Geblüht hat sie den ganzen Sommer über ... immer mal wieder ein bis zwei Blüten. Erinnert mich mehr an eine normale Rose.
Aber ich kanns ja mal mit dem Runterschneiden probieren.

Wieviel Augen läßt man stehen?

Mandy


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hi Mandy, schade das Du die Sorte nicht weisst. 
Also bei Kletterrosen lässt man mehr stehen als bei Beetrosen. 
Beetrosen schneidet man meist auf 3 oder 5 Augen zurück. 
Bei Kletterosen lasse ich die Hauptriebe stehen und entferne nur erfrorenes und kürze die Hauptriebe etwas ein. 
Übern Daumen schneid ich ca. 1/3 ab bei den Kletterrosen, das kommt aber immer auf den Einzelfall an , so wie Sie wachsen soll. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Na im Zweifelsfall schneide ich eben 1/3 ab und im Frühjahr sehe ich ja was erfroren ist ... dann schnippel ich eben den Rest weg.

Danke Wuzzel 

Mandy


----------



## axel (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo liebe Rosenfreunde

Ich wollt Euch mal meine Verwandlungskünstlerin zeigen.

       

Es handelt sich um ein und dieselbe Blüte zu verschiedenen Zeiten fotografiert..
Zum Glück hab ich da mehrmals hingeschaut 

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

moin Axel,
schaut klasse aus.
Weißt Du zufällig den Namen dieser Schönheit?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Dann will ich euch meine Rosen auch nicht vorenthalten. Fragt mich bitte nicht nach Namen. Hauptsache die sehen hüsch aus . 

PS: Das sind noch nicht alle Rosen .


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Rosen, Rosen, Rosen*

Hallo Gartenfreund - ich will Dich ja nicht bremsen, aber der Thread heißt "Rosen, Rosen, Rosen" und das ist auch so gemeint!
Deine anderen Blüten findest Du jetzt hier.


----------

